# First Tarpon/POC/8-11-13



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I caught my first tarpon at POC jetty. Caught with croaker in about 40 to 50 foot of water. Guide was Curtiss Cash aka Captain Lowtide. He estimated weight to be about 90 lbs. I had another on for about time it takes to feel the hook and jump once. Took somewhere between 20 to 30 minutes to get tarpon to let Curtiss leader it. I was amazed that we got pulled out of the jetties and was about 300 yards south of the jetty. I was busy pulling on the fish. My fishing partner has the pics and will post when he sends them.

Joe


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations! That is some kind of fun.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to go Joe. Too bad you didn't use that new fly rod but no matter. You've broke your cherry now brother! I have known Curtis for years and he is good man at the helm. Especially in that aircraft carrier CS boat of his. Were you sitting in his bow mounted lazy boy recliner or in the sectional couch back by the jacuzzi sized bait well. LOL


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

That 24 CS does pretty well for tub design. I got a little queasey when the rollers got 2 to 3's.

Joe


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Pictures*

Added Pictures


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Congrats! Capt Curtiss Cash is a great guide. We missed the jump shot by seconds, but here is a couple pics for you...


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

hey, many thanks for those pictures. I saved them.

I lost track of time and where we were. Really an amazing experience. Not sure I want one of those on fly rod!!

Joe


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Great fish! Congrats.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Get 'em Curtiss! He's been getting some big tarpon in the past month, up to 150 pounds.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome fish!


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, your hooked! too late now. great catch.


----------

